# How do you pay year round employees?



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

This is geared towards more towards landscapers that have employees that they keep on through the winter for plowing. How do you pay you guys? I am looking at offering a higher hourly wage since work is not as regular and the hours kind of suck. Do you pay regardless of snow or only for hours worked during snow events. Is anyone paying salaries?


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

LB Landscaping said:


> This is geared towards more towards landscapers that have employees that they keep on through the winter for plowing. How do you pay you guys? I am looking at offering a higher hourly wage since work is not as regular and the hours kind of suck. Do you pay regardless of snow or only for hours worked during snow events. Is anyone paying salaries?


We pay higher rates for the snow season, only during snow storms. They get the same pay as during Spring, Summer & Fall for snow prep. Ie.: Cleaning trucks after storm, loading sanders, etc. We also supply them with a carhartt jump suit, hat, gloves and warm meals during storms and unlimited coffee.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

We pay more hourly for plowing/salting. After the storm repairs and maintenance is their regular pay rate. Most are happy to get the "easy" shop work in the winter. I do buy a lot more meals during plowing season. They also get a nice Carhart with their name and company name embroidered the first year. Usually cash bonus after first year around the holidays.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

When I had employees, I paid them by the hour same rate year round.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you pay salaries be very, very careful that you meet the requirements, especially if you are not going to apy OT. You can get in big trouble quickly. Check with a labor attorney.

Our employees' receive premium pay for anything between 5:00 PM and 8:00 AM during the week and weekends\holidays. Usually is time and a half. They have to be available 24/7, respond within an hour, give a week's notice if not available (unless sick or emergency). Crappy hours, crappy weather, driving with stupid people that shouldn't be out on the roads, I think they deserve more than their normal pay. Heavy clothing and 1 meal per storm provided as well. 

Some of our employees do work year around. Dormant pruning, maintaining equipment and preparing equipment usually keeps a few of them working.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah I agree, not really into paying salary.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

just pay them cash and maybe pay them a little more than you have before. :waving:


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

When you get off the highway and see a homeless guy standing there with a sign " will work for food "

anyone ever thought of handin him a shovel or a trimmer?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

bigjeeping said:


> When you get off the highway and see a homeless guy standing there with a sign " will work for food "
> 
> anyone ever thought of handin him a shovel or a trimmer?


Do a search on lawnsite about this. Trust me it an't worth it.


----------

